# Infrared Camera to Spot Water Leaks



## Terminallance (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, I've been doing a lot of flat roofs lately, and am considering buying an infrared camera to help prove my case. I might also use it for home inspections.

I found a training video on youtube produced by these guys www.unitedinfrared.com, who are basically a marketing network of certified techs, who are equipped 320x240 resolution model with 50 mk sensitivity. They said they sell for 9k but they would cut me a deal on this and the classes.

My question is, should I go through a program like this, or just go to a flir training seminar?


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth (May 1, 2014)

We invested in a FLIR camera and it is well worth the money. I have never heard of the company you referenced but we did take the certification course through FLIR.


----------

